# My Pirate ship haunt....



## mic214

For the past couple of years I have built the bow of a pirate ship onto the front deck of my house. This display has spread over to the lawn and up the walkway to the front door.

We have a "Pirate" theme Halloween party and those guests that come dressed as pirates get "Conscripted" as members of the "Crew" and are encouraged to out in the yard and engage the ToT's that come to visit.

The main display is built onto the second story deck of my house and is around 12' off the ground. The mast is approx 20' tall and clears the roof by about 4' or so. In addition to the ship's bow, I have a small shipwreck scene and a pirate's graveyard scene.

I set up the display during the first week of October and each weekend, I light up a series of Tiki torches that I have attached to the deck railings and also have lined up along the front walkway.

I call my haunt the "Mourning Star":


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow...Very cool! I am not into Pirates, but you definitely have the whole theme done perfect.


----------



## hedg12

Nice work! I love the ship - great way to make use of your deck!


----------



## nixie

Holy crud!! That's amazing!!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

I like that a lot - great lighting too

Si


----------



## fick209

Awesome pirate theme! Very impressive!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that you in the last picture? Nice costume!


Great way to make use of the house to set up a haunt. Going multi-level really adds to the interest and look.


----------



## morbidmike

awesome job I think I need a theme but I like all kinds of stuff that would not fit into a theme persay


----------



## grantbrott

Amazing setup, love all the ships mast section very well done.


----------



## mic214

Thanks all for the kind words....I really enjoy setting up my haunt for Halloween. It takes about a week to put it all together and then I "Tweek" the props all the way up to the big night. I have made small changes to the "Crew" from year to year. This year I will be adding a couple of toe pincher coffins and a hangman's gallows to the set up.

The ToT's get a big kick out of it (And so do their parents.....!!!!). We have had folks come from as far away as 30 miles to see our haunt. We are officially known as the "Pirate Ship House" all over town now....!!!!


----------



## IMU

I never get tired of Pirate pics! 

Love seeing your setup ...


----------



## mic214

RoxyBlue said:


> Is that you in the last picture? Nice costume!
> 
> Great way to make use of the house to set up a haunt. Going multi-level really adds to the interest and look.


Aye, that would be me.....the good looking feller on the right....The other poor soul is my "Queen of the Pirate Wenches"......she ran aground after stealing all my treasure and the rum.....!


----------



## Devils Chariot

The ship fascade is awesome!


----------



## The Watcher

You have a great setup. You worked your house into it very well. Looking at your costume, I can see you have lots of fun.


----------



## mic214

Here are a few more photos of the ship and "crew":





































And we had a scurvy sea dog walking the plank!:


----------



## Perk-a-Dan

Truly stunning.

Especially the at-night lighting, the cobwebbed passway, and the dog is really adorable.


----------



## debbie5

it really is a quite brilliant idea to make the prow of the boat sticking out like that... who woulda thunk it? Great ideas! And the lighting at night really makes it all come together. 
Suggestion: skeletal head, buxom mermaid on prow of ship!


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh Snap that is cool!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Very cool.


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween

Ok now I need a pirate dog too! Love it love it! Its a great thing to be known as the pirate house.


----------



## bobzilla

Hey Mick ! Just got back from Santa Rosa and my cousin said he has seen your pirate haunt. He is a mailman in your area and said he saw it while on his route. I told them to stop by with the kids on Halloween  Make em walk the plank Captain :xbones: ! LOL


----------



## Darkmaster

Very nice and well done. This should look better in person. ARRRRRR!


----------



## mic214

debbie5 said:


> it really is a quite brilliant idea to make the prow of the boat sticking out like that... who woulda thunk it? Great ideas! And the lighting at night really makes it all come together.
> Suggestion: skeletal head, buxom mermaid on prow of ship!


Oooooh, I do like the idea of the buxom mermaid with the skeleton head....!

I really have a great time putting my haunt together. It does take some work to get it just right....and I am usually "Tweaking" it right up to the big night!!!!

My "Sea scurvy sea dog" was quite a sport for that photo. She didn't mind the outfit, but she really didn't like "Walking the plank" at all!!!!

The pictures sure don't do it justice....I think it does look better in person. You really get the effect of the lighting, torches, fog machines and the "Piratey" music and sound effects seeing it up close....

We did get a little press last year when our "Pirate ship" house was mentioned in the local paper. My son was working at the local corn maze haunt and he had several people mention our place to him.....that was pretty cool...!!!

Hey Bobzilla,

I am glad to hear that your kin will be stopping by.....have them mention your name and I will bring them aboard for photos on the ship with the Capt. and skeleton crew.....!!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

very very cool. love the pirate theme!!!!


----------



## cerinad

That's really great! A lot of detail.


----------



## MooreEnt24

That . . . is amazing.


----------



## Ripper

That is a terrific haunt! Love the theme (and can. like everyone here, appreciate all the work, effort, and love that went into it) You did an amazing job.

NOW I will have to figure out how to work our dog into our theme this year. The only problem? She is a Great Pyrenese (maybe I could put a saddle on her?)

Nice work, man!


----------



## Just Whisper

I have a very small pirate area in my haunt, and you are now my mentor in pirating. I love anything pirate. You did an amazing job. It just all comes together so nicely. We are only called the Halloween House (like most of us on here). I would love to be called the Pirate House. Your lighting is very well done and really brings out all the details of your haunt. Your dingy wreck scene is just adorable and REALLY well done. Nothing about your haunt looks thrown together. And your dog is so cute. I love your costume too.


----------



## turtle2778

Thats cool!!!


----------



## mic214

Thanks again for the kind words all! It is really a blast putting this all together. The first year we moved to this house, we only got 10 to 12 ToT's and I was pretty bummed out....we live on a hill so I think that had something to do with it. Also, my other neighbors really didn't get into doing much decorating, so I think that also added to the low turnout....

I got the idea for the Pirate Ship haunt after we built the deck off of the front of our house. It was a perfect base to be transformed into a ship! One thing led to another and last year we had around 200 ToT's....! 

I enjoy seeing the folks walking by the house and stopping to look and take pictures. We also have folks driving by in their cars who slow down or stop to check out the haunt. 

So far, my neighbors have enjoyed it too....The "Pirate" party has been a big hit. We usually do a pot luck gig (With plenty of Grog!)...!!!!


----------



## Ripper

Hey Mic!

A Pirate party? Now that sounds like just too danged much fun! What a GREAT idea!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Man your digs rock!! Truly amazing, how long does it normally take you to set it all up? Fantastic work!!!


----------



## mic214

howlin mad jack said:


> Man your digs rock!! Truly amazing, how long does it normally take you to set it all up? Fantastic work!!!


Thanks! It takes about 3 days to set everything up......I need put the whole "Crew" (family) to work as some some the props are fairly large and heavy to move....then I am usually working on the final touches and prop maintenance all the way up to the big night....

Last year we had a real bad storm and I almost lost the main mast. I had to untie the sails and add "Ballast" to the wooden base to keep it from moving. I did lose one of my "Skeleton crew" for a bit, when he jumped ship and flew into my neighbors yard...


----------

